# Problem with B&M short throw shifter



## 05GOAT (Nov 11, 2004)

Has anyone else installed a B&M short throw shifter? I have had mine come apart where the 2 flush mount screws hold the 2 parts of the shifter together. They have to be tightened with an allen wrench. They were installed using lock tite but have worked themselves loose twice I guess due to vibration. Any feed back will be helpful. :confused


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

05GOAT said:


> Has anyone else installed a B&M short throw shifter? I have had mine come apart where the 2 flush mount screws hold the 2 parts of the shifter together. They have to be tightened with an allen wrench. They were installed using lock tite but have worked themselves loose twice I guess due to vibration. Any feed back will be helpful. :confused


Did you use Loctite? You _must_ use Loctite.

We were shorted those c-sunk machine screws in the kit of a buddy of mine...so we ended up buying sstl hex-head bolts, washered the head end, spun them into the tapped portion, lockwashered the threaded end, and spun a nut on the protruding threads. It was meant as a temprorary fix, but as the entire works was covered up by the shift boot I believe he just kept the bolts as-is...


----------



## 05GOAT (Nov 11, 2004)

Thanks for the info Groucho. That was more or less the only fix I could think of.


----------



## dvillar (May 6, 2005)

I have had no problems yet, but after hearing this I'll definatly do a TI this weekend...

Thanks for the heads up


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

After all the preaching I do about using Loctite, I ran out during my install  ... And yes, the shifter came loose and I cussed myself for about an hour! I used red Loctite and have had no other problems.....


----------



## ftlfirefighter (Jun 6, 2005)

Steve, I finally got mine installed by my speed shop of choice the other day and BOY WHAT A DIFFERENCE!! I can shift twice as fast now, WHEEEEEE. I watched the kid (21) do the install, he's good, took him less than an hour. Being the Maintenance Chief I was in the Corps I'm always good for a few "did you do that right?" The only thing he didn't do was put the RTV around the base of the shifter, he said the last two he's done didn't leak so I let it slide but put the car on a hoist the next day for an oil change to check it and so far it hassn't leaked at all. I'm keeping my eye out for any wet spots on the garage floor.


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

Yeah...the shifter rocks. A huge PITA to install...but worth it.


----------



## dvillar (May 6, 2005)

ftlfirefighter said:


> Steve, I finally got mine installed by my speed shop of choice the other day and BOY WHAT A DIFFERENCE!! I can shift twice as fast now, WHEEEEEE. I watched the kid (21) do the install, he's good, took him less than an hour. Being the Maintenance Chief I was in the Corps I'm always good for a few "did you do that right?" The only thing he didn't do was put the RTV around the base of the shifter, he said the last two he's done didn't leak so I let it slide but put the car on a hoist the next day for an oil change to check it and so far it hassn't leaked at all. I'm keeping my eye out for any wet spots on the garage floor.



Deffinatly keep checking for leaks. I installed mine about 2 weeks ago, and was under my car yesterday installing the cat back exhaust, and lo and be hold I have a small leak. i havwe to open her back up and use the RTV...


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

ftlfirefighter said:


> Steve, I finally got mine installed by my speed shop of choice the other day and BOY WHAT A DIFFERENCE!! I can shift twice as fast now, WHEEEEEE. I watched the kid (21) do the install, he's good, took him less than an hour. Being the Maintenance Chief I was in the Corps I'm always good for a few "did you do that right?" The only thing he didn't do was put the RTV around the base of the shifter, he said the last two he's done didn't leak so I let it slide but put the car on a hoist the next day for an oil change to check it and so far it hassn't leaked at all. I'm keeping my eye out for any wet spots on the garage floor.


 :agree ... these shifters are bad ass!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I've done so many now it only takes me around 35 minutes! :cheers


----------



## ftlfirefighter (Jun 6, 2005)

GTODEALER said:


> :agree ... these shifters are bad ass!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I've done so many now it only takes me around 35 minutes! :cheers


We all pay hommage to your greatness Obi Wan! arty:


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

ftlfirefighter said:


> We all pay hommage to your greatness Obi Wan! arty:


 :lol: :lol: smartass!


----------



## ftlfirefighter (Jun 6, 2005)

Longhorn!


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

ftlfirefighter said:


> Longhorn!


Yeah so.... mines bigger!


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

ftlfirefighter said:


> We all pay hommage to your greatness Obi Wan! arty:


..and his access to a lift!


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

Groucho said:


> ..and his access to a lift!


Nope, on the ground!! I am truely a bad ass!! j/k :cheers


----------



## gameover (May 13, 2005)

GTODEALER said:


> Nope, on the ground!! I am truely a bad ass!! j/k :cheers


Couple of Questions for " the bad ass" as this will be one of my next mods.

1- WTF is RTV?
2- Is the B&M better than the GMM?
3- Where are these leaks coming from ? The Trans pan?
4- Are ya'll putting Red Loctite on all the bolts?

Thanks for the help! :cheers


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

RTV is a type of sealant in a tube you apply between the shifter and top of the transmission so the oil inside does not leak out between them. The B&M instructions say put it on the bottom of the shift kit before it goes in -- but you're better off putting it on top of the transmission -- because you know you've got it in the perfect spot that way.

Have not driven a GMM equipped car, but the B&M is far less expensive and they're based in the US in case of a technical problem. The GMM has a shorter stick -- but you can easily modify the B&M to equal that. The B&M is also a heck of a lot easier to install, too, as you're not fiddling with another set of hex nuts on top of the transmission -- that are positioned under the floorpan.

Regarding the Loctite, yes, it HAS to go on ALL the bolts, even the B&M tightened ones on the stick and base. I believe the problem the 05GOAT ran into is that he used a product similar to red Loctite -- as opposed to red Loctite itself. While these products look the same, they don't perform the same.


----------



## GasGas (Mar 5, 2005)

I'm grateful to have found this thread. The stock shift seems petty vague, not Ford Escort vague but bad enough it makes me look a fool when I get lazzy.
Will the B&M tighten things up without requiring a great deal more effort to stir?
Another thing is the stocker seems to be set for right drive such that when grabing for 5th, I have to lean over to the right to get a positive push.
Will the B&M have a more Left-drive position to it?
While I'm at it, I'll slide sideways a bit and ask if anybody replaced the factory fill of RTF(or what is it?) for something presumemably better like Red Line and did ye get slicker shifts?
Thanks in advance for the advice.


----------



## gameover (May 13, 2005)

b_a_betterperson said:


> RTV is a type of sealant in a tube you apply between the shifter and top of the transmission so the oil inside does not leak out between them. The B&M instructions say put it on the bottom of the shift kit before it goes in -- but you're better off putting it on top of the transmission -- because you know you've got it in the perfect spot that way.
> 
> Have not driven a GMM equipped car, but the B&M is far less expensive and they're based in the US in case of a technical problem. The GMM has a shorter stick -- but you can easily modify the B&M to equal that. The B&M is also a heck of a lot easier to install, too, as you're not fiddling with another set of hex nuts on top of the transmission -- that are positioned under the floorpan.
> 
> Regarding the Loctite, yes, it HAS to go on ALL the bolts, even the B&M tightened ones on the stick and base. I believe the problem the 05GOAT ran into is that he used a product similar to red Loctite -- as opposed to red Loctite itself. While these products look the same, they don't perform the same.


Thanks for the info b-a. :cheers


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

GasGas said:


> Will the B&M tighten things up without requiring a great deal more effort to stir?


Throws are significantly shorter without any additional effort. You will enjoy the direct mechanical-style feel a great deal more than the rubbery, flubbery unit.



GasGas said:


> Will the B&M have a more Left-drive position to it?


Left to right, no. Front to back, yes. The gate feel like it has been shifted back. You're not reaching as far for first -- and the feel is like you're dropping down into second. I like it.



GasGas said:


> While I'm at it, I'll slide sideways a bit and ask if anybody replaced the factory fill of RTF(or what is it?) for something presumemably better like Red Line and did ye get slicker shifts?


Drained all fluids and went synthetic last weekend. If there's any change in shifting motion, it's minor. Did cut down on cockpit noise a little. Did it for the added protection it offers mechanically.


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

B A , thanks for answering all of those for me! The B&M is awesome!!! I've got one and have sold a ton of them and the only negative responses I get is when people (like myself) don't use locktite on ALL the bolts. I stock these shifters so yell at me when you're ready to order!
Steve A. :cheers


----------

